# Fernwartung eines TP177b über Ethernet?



## QueX (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
seit Tagen stöber ich durch das Forum und den Siemens Support. Doch eine wirklich exakte Antwort auf meine Frage habe ich nicht gefunden. Meine Aufgabe ist es eine Anlagenfernwartung zu realisieren. Hierfür sind an den Anlagen eine S7-300 CPU 313er und ein TP177B PN/DP vorhanden. 
Unteranderem soll es möglich sein ohne Projektierungssoftware und WinCC auf das Panel zuzugreifen. Ich dachte wenn ich das Panel via. Ethernet an einen Switch anschließe(Verbindung zur CPU weiterhin mit PROFIBUS) müsste ich wenn ich die IP des TP177b in den IE eingebe eigentlich auf das Panel kommen. Dies geht leider nicht . Zumindest nicht so. 
Jetzt meine Frage: 
Besteht grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit ohne eine Software nur mit Windows-Tools ein Echtzeitabbild des Panels zu erhalten? 
Ist das TP 177b überhaupt Sm@rtService-fähig? 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im voraus.
Gruß QueX


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2011)

...falsch- ups
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...S=REDIR&PageIndex=1&PostID=120504&Language=de


----------



## QueX (20 Oktober 2011)

Also anscheinend gehts nicht ohne SmartService. Weis jemand ob dieses SmartService nur *Lizensierungssache* ist und es technisch davor schon möglich wäre?

Weil ohne die Lizenz gehts nicht. ( hab ich getestet ) und im Handbuch steht wenn "SmartService" vorhanden lässt sich das WinCC flexibel 2005 Projektierte Display einfach mittels aufruf der IP-Adresse im IE anzeigen?
:sb8:


----------



## NikolausL (20 Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

also laut Siemens:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...anguage=de&activetab=order#activetab=product&

hat das Panel die Funktion Smart@Service. 
Damit der Smart@Service auf dem Panel aktiv ist, muss er im WinCCFlexible Projekt in den Geräteeinstellungen aktiviert werden und danach das Projekt nochmal übertragen werden. Ob das allerdings bereits unter WinCCFlexible 2005 geht, weiss ich nicht.

Lizenztechnisch sollte es erstmal auch ohne Lizenz gehen, es wird dann nur alle 5(?) min oder so auf dem Panel ein Warnhinweis eingeblendet.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Klaus, 

danke für die Hilfe. Es funktioniert so wie von Dir beschrieben. 
Auf der Page vom Panel lässt sich ja der Menupunkt "Remote Control"
anklicken. Dahinter verbirgt sich dann das Panel oder? 

Momentan bekomme ich da nur ne weise Seite und ein fehlerhaftes
Java-Fenster. Vermutlich muss der Projektierungslaptop mit der neuesten 
Java-Version geupdatet werden, oder?

Gruß QueX


----------



## NikolausL (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo QueX*,

*Mit dem Punkt "Remote Control" sollte die Fernwartung aktiviert werden, und eine aktuelle Version von Java kann eigentlich nie schaden.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Klaus, 
danke für den Hinweis. 
Benötigt man die SmartService Lizenz pro Panel oder pro WinCC Flexible Lizenz?

Gruß QueX


----------



## NikolausL (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo QueX,

das ist die schlechte Nachricht, die Lizenz wird auf das Panel übetragen, d.h. man braucht für jedes Panel eine eigene Lizenz.

Viel Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (20 Oktober 2011)

Hmpf. 

Weist du rein zufällig was so eine Lizenz bzw. 10er oder 20er Pakete kosten? 

Ich weis nur den Preis der WinCC-flexibel Version inkl. SmartService.

Gruß QueX


----------



## NikolausL (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo QueX,

bei uns im Online-Katalog von Siemens steht: "Preis auf Anfrage" und dazu folgender Hinweis:




"Das Produkt 6AV6618-7BB01-1AB0 ist im aktuellen Katalog der Industry Mall nicht mehr enthalten, ist aber ggf. noch bestellbar. Benötigen Sie Unterstützung, so wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Siemens-Ansprechpartner." 




Soweit ich weiss, ist bei der neuen Panel Generation die Option Smart@Service standartmäßig dabei

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (3 November 2011)

Sorry das ich den Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich hab mich bei Siemens erkundigt. Laut dem Support ist die SmartService/Access Lizenz bei keinem Produkt dabei? Egal welches Panel man kauft.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2011)

Bei die neuen _Comfort_ Panele sind Archives und Recipes mit dabei, aber nicht smartservice.
In Siemens Mall ist sm@rtservice nicht abgekündigt. 6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0 für 177B/270/370 ist bestellbar.


----------



## QueX (3 November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Lizenz muss ja für jedes Panel erworben werden. Vermutlich wird diese dann bei der Projektierung des Panels mit auf das Display geladen. Ist danach dann die Lizenz sozusagen erloschen bzw. "in use"? Was ist wenn ich das Panel neu bespielen will kann ich dann die alte Lizenz wieder nutzen? 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Wenn ich 10 Panels mit dem gleichen Programm projektiere muss ich dann ständig neue Lizenzen mit übertragen?

Vielen Dank für eure kompetente Hilfe:s1:


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2011)

QueX schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird diese dann bei der Projektierung des Panels mit auf das Display geladen.


Nein, du musst ALM auf dein PC starten, und dann online mit den Panel sein. Dann wird der Lizenz von der Stick (in PC) auf den Panel übertragen.



QueX schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich das Panel neu bespielen will kann ich dann die alte Lizenz wieder nutzen?
> Wenn ich 10 Panels mit dem gleichen Programm projektiere muss ich dann ständig neue Lizenzen mit übertragen?


Die Lizensen auf die Panele funktionieren genau wie die Lizense auf PC's.


----------



## NikolausL (7 November 2011)

Hallo,

leider muß ich das Thema nochmal herholen. Laut Siemens  (Vortrag 7nach5, dort wurden die Komfort Panels vorgestellt) enthalten  die Komfort Panels die Funktionalität, die bei den älteren Panels als  Sm@rtService verkauft wurde. Zitat aus der Vortragsfolie:

Bereits im Standard enthaltene Funktionalitäten:
- VBS-Skripting
- diverse Viewer
- csv- oder rdb-Archive
- Web-Server
- kundenspezifische HTML-Seiten
- OPC
- SOAP-Protokoll
- HTTP-Protokoll

Was weiterhin nicht enthalten ist, und extra als Lizenz gekauft werden muss, ist die Funktion SmartAccess (VNC).

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (7 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

danke für den Post. Ich benötige eigentlich nur SmartService. Ich möchte nur per IE o.ä das Panel sehen und
mit der Maus steuern können? Das wird doch meines Wissens von ...Service und nicht Access abgedeckt?

Warum erzählt mir dann Siemens was anderes?

@Klaus, hast du vllt den Link zu der Präsentation? 

Vielen Dank. 

Gruß QueX


----------



## JesperMP (7 November 2011)

NikolausL schrieb:


> leider muß ich das Thema nochmal herholen. Laut Siemens (Vortrag 7nach5, dort wurden die Komfort Panels vorgestellt) enthalten die Komfort Panels die Funktionalität, die bei den älteren Panels als Sm@rtService verkauft wurde. Zitat aus der Vortragsfolie:
> 
> Bereits im Standard enthaltene Funktionalitäten:
> [...]
> ...


Es gibt absolut keine information das daran deutet das es gibt web-server und/oder webseiten auf die Komfort Panele. Ich habe intensiv gesucht.
Wenn es aber er Fall ist, wurde es mich sehr interessieren.
Kann es sein das über die in S7 CPU enthaltene Webserver und Webseiten diskutiert wurde ?


----------



## NikolausL (7 November 2011)

Hallo JesperMP und QueX,

da ich nicht weiss, ob ich den Link auf die Siemens Seite Online stellen kann, schicke ich ihn euch per PM.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JesperMP (7 November 2011)

Hallo Klaus.

Ich glaube nicht das es gibt ein Problem wenn man zu den Siemens Webseite linkt.
Das Dokument ist sehr interessant. Danke dafür !

Es deutet an das Anwenderspezifizierte Webseiten werden mehr und mehr bedeutung haben.
Aber, solche Websiten zu erstellen ist viel Arbeit. Ich habe ein bischen Erfahrung davon, von die ähnliche Websieten in die S7 CPUs.
Es ist kein Ablöser von Smartaccess oder Smartservice.


----------



## NikolausL (7 November 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

also ich war schon der Meinung (und ich glaubte es auch bei dem Vortrag rauszuhören), dass Sm@rtAccess bei den Comfort Panels nicht mehr benötigt wird. Ich muß allerdings feststellen, dass es schwierig ist genaue Informationen zu bekommen, was die einzelnen Pakete im Detail so alles machen.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JesperMP (7 November 2011)

Hallo Klaus.

In Handbuch von die Komfort Panele steht es:


> WinCC / Smartserver 1):
> The WinCC/Smartserver add-on enables you to access a remote HMI device from the HMI device or PC via ethernet.
> [...]
> 1) If transferred with the project, a license key is required.


Also, das fernbedienen von die Komfort Panele benötigt ein Smartservice Lizenz.


----------



## NikolausL (7 November 2011)

Hallo Jasper,

ja soweit ich es verstanden habe ist der SmartService ja eine Art Fernbedienung auf VNC-Basis, die Siemens noch etwas aufgebohrt, und bei sich integriert hat. Und die ist auch weiterhin kostenpflichtig. Aber VNC lässt sich auch so auf den CE 5.0 Panels installieren und nutzen. Dazu gibt´s hier im Forum einige Beiträge.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (7 November 2011)

Hallo Klaus, 

hast du hierzu einen Link aus dem Forum, der das VNC genauer erläutert?

Danke. 

Gruß QueX


----------



## NikolausL (7 November 2011)

Hallo QueX,

die Suchfunktion liefert z.B. folgendes:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?20624-VNC-Server-auf-MP277-it-works!

Anhand dieses Beitrags habe ich es bei uns auch umgesetzt. Ich hab´s nur etwas erweitert. Ich kann per Skript den VNC-Server starten und stoppen, so das er nur bei Bedarf gestartet werden muss.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (7 November 2011)

Hallo Klaus, 

danke für den Link. Wie ich gelesen habe geht es nicht mit dem TP177. Also schonmal schlecht.

Gruß QueX


----------



## JesperMP (7 November 2011)

Und denkt ihr nicht das Siemens diesen "Loch" bei die neuen Komfort Panele schliessen wird ?


----------



## NikolausL (8 November 2011)

Guten morgen

Naja,

auf den Comfort Panels ist ja CE 6.0  drauf. Die erste Frage ist jetzt: Läuft der VNC-Server auf CE 6.0  überhaupt noch? OK, googlen ergibt: Ja


> [h=1]The EfonVNC project is an open source Windows CE Toolset. It contain  a free remote control tool and other system utils for Windows  CE.net,Windows CE 5.0, Windows CE 6.0![/h]



Also sollte das ganze bei den Comfort Panels genauso  funktionieren. Aber ich denke , dass den meisten Anwendern der Aufwand  zu groß ist, oder es fehlt einfach das KnowHow um das ganze umzusetzen.  Größere Firmen ziehen vielleicht auch die gekaufte Lösung der  selbstgebastelten Lösung vor, z.B. wegen dem Support. Deswegen glaube  ich nicht, dass Siemens da Bedarf sieht irgendwas zu unterbinden. Zumal  sie bei den Comfort Panels ja auch damit werben, dass man eigene  Anwendungen darauf laufen lassen kann.

@QueX: Aus dem obigem  Zitat ergibt sich wahrscheinlich auch, warum der VNC-Server unter CE 3.0  nicht funktioniert. Er setzt CE.net vorraus, und das ist wahrscheinlich  bei CE 3.0 noch nicht vorhanden. Es wäre eventuell eine Möglichkeit zu  schauen, ob es CE.net für CE 3.0 gibt, und ob sich das auf dem TB 177  nachinstallieren läßt (Speicher?).

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (8 November 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

@Klaus das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. Nur muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen das mir da, wie oben erwähnt das Know-How fehlt. Außerdem ist das, wie ich finde, doch eine Art "Bastel-Lösung". 

Außerdem hab ich Respekt davor das sich dadurch eine Sicherheitslücke öffnet wodurch das Panel unkontrolliert Remotefähig wird.

Mein Ziel war es auch eigentlich, das Panel ohne Software zu bedienen. Mit der VNC-Lösungen ist ja eine Client-Software nötig, oder? SmartService bietet da einfach den Luxus über den Explorer und man 
hat, wie du oben schön geschrieben hast, den Support.


----------



## NikolausL (8 November 2011)

@QueX, gut die Sicherheit machen wir dadurch, dass wir das VNC nur bei  Bedarf starten lassen, ansonsten geb ich dir prinzipiell schon recht,  aber wir bekommen von unserem Verkäufer immer gesagt die 300€ zusätzlich  sind nicht drinn (Wir sind Maschinenhersteller).

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2011)

Also, du willst irgendeiner Fernwartung anbieten können, aber es soll nichts kosten.
Hat dein S7 CPU Ethernet an board ? Wenn nicht, dann zu ein PN CPU wechseln (mindestens ein IM151-8 ). 
Dann kannst du per on-board Webserver Variabeltabellen und Anwenderspezifizierte Webseiten darstellen. Und diese kannst du ins Web publizieren.
Es kostet eventuell ein grössere MMC Karte (minimum 512kB).
Es ist ziemlich viel Arbeit um die Anwenderspezifizierte Webseiten zu erstellen, aber ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## QueX (8 November 2011)

Es darf sehr wohl was kosten, aber die Lösung sollte wirtschaftlich sein. 300€/Panel für eine Lizenz sind meiner Meinung fast schon frechheit.
Die Webseite die du beschrieben hast wird es zusätzlich geben. Die ist schon fast fertig. Es sollte aber zusätzlich das Panel bedient werden.

Trotzdem allen vielen Dank für Hilfe. Der Thread ist sehr gewachsen und enthält viel hilfreiche Informationen.


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2011)

Es kann trotzdem sein das sm@rtservice bei die neue Comfort Panels schon inkludiert ist.
Es steht im Handbuch das man ein Lizenz installieren muss, aber man kann im Mall keine Lizenz dafür bestellen. Wurde auch gerne wissen was die Wahrheit ist.
Unter alle Umständen empfehle ich die neue Comfort Panele. Die sind VIEL BESSER als die vorherige Generation, und auch etwas billiger (!). Ich habe schon ein KP700 in einsatz, und bin sehr begeistert. Einzigste Nachteil: Kann nur mit TIA Portal programmiert werden.

edit: Doch. Habs gefunden: sm@rtservice für die Comfort Panels ist 6AV2107-0CP00-0BB0. Kostet wie für die alte Panele.


----------



## NikolausL (8 November 2011)

@Jesper, Nur als Info, wir setzen seit gut 2 Jahren als Steuerung bei verschiedenen Maschinen ein MP 277 mit einer Soft-SPS MP 208 ein, da wir die Visualisierung brauchen, das ganze aber mit Soft-SPS billiger ist als zusätzlich noch eine Hardware CPU. Als es dann um das Thema Fernwartung ging, war die Vorgabe es darf auf der Softwareseite nichts zusätzlich kosten, darum bin ich, auch dank diese Forums, auf die Lösung mit VNC gekommen. Es ist halt schon ganz schön happig, wenn der SmartService zusätzlich 15% des "CPU" Preises kostet.

Zu denn Comfort Panels kann ich nur sagen, es ist Schade, dass es dafür definitiv keine SOFT-SPS geben wird. Siemens wird die Soft-SPS für Windows CE mit den Multipanels sterben lassen (Diese sollen voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr abgekündigt werden). Unser favorisierter Nachfolger wird dann eine ET200S CPU (wahrscheinlich Profinet) und ein Komfortpanel sein (bestes Kostenverhältnis).

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2011)

@Klaus

Ich glaube das der Ablösemodell für MP+WinAC MP ist Nano IPC in Komfort Panel Baugrösse (IPC277D).
Wäre interessant zu wissen wann es freigegeben wird, und wieviel es kosten wird.

edit: Aha ! Die sind bestellbar. Aber ohne HMI oder RTX bundles.

edit: Ich vermute das anstatt smartservice konnte man Teamviewer installieren. Das wäre noch besser.


----------



## NikolausL (8 November 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

Listenpreis ca. 1770€ + HMI-Runtime + WinAC RTX2010, also im Vergleich zum MP277 wahrscheinlich deutlich teuerer.

Viel Grüße
Klaus


----------



## QueX (10 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

nochwas anderes zum Panel. Wie groß darf die Speicherkarte maximal sein, das sie noch vom TP177 b erkannt wird?
Ich kann ja über die Rezepturfunktion Messdaten aus der SPS auf der Speicherkarte ablegen, oder?

Besteht da auch irgendwie die Möglichkeit eine SSD-Platte mit USB dran zuhängen um mehr Speicher zu haben?

Viele Grüße 

Daniel


----------



## KingKai78 (9 November 2012)

*Also Smart Access läuft auch ohne License Key*

Sm@rt Access lässt sich ohne weiteres auf dem TP177B aktivieren und das ohne Lizens. 
Fernbedienung per SmartClient funktioniert auch.

Einziges Ärgernis: alle 15 Minuten diese Meldung auf dem Panel: 
License Kex nicht vorhanden!
    SIMATIC WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess or....

Die muss man dann mit "zur Kenntniss genommen" weg klicken...

Habe das gerade hier so im Aufbau. Werde das aber mit bereits auf Stick gekaufter Lizens verkaufen müssen. Muss nur noch die Lizens auf das Panel spielen, aber wie... Tüftel, tüftel...


----------



## Domi55 (19 November 2012)

Hallo!
Ich verwende Die Ewon Cosy von Wachendorff! Funktioniert super und das einrichten ist sehr leicht.
Das Ganze funktioniert über VNC-Tunnel, der aber über den Wachendorff Server zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 
Ich kann nun über die Runtime von WinCC flexible auf das Panel schauen und steuern! Schau einfach mal bei Wachendorff nach!
Der Preis ist echt super!
http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/M2M-Re...rvice-VPN-Breitband-Talk2M-eWONCOSYSTART.html

Mfg Domi


----------



## Schokolade (19 November 2012)

Hi,
ich habe eine andere Lösung hier aus dem Forum verwendet. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Einfach einen "VNC Server" auf dem Panel installieren und auf deinem PC einen Client.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.p...?highlight=vnc

Beitrag #4

Gruß
Jakob​


----------



## KingKai78 (19 November 2012)

Bitte nicht vergessen dass es hier um ein TP177B geht! Da funktionieren die Lösungen VNC Lösungen wohl nicht


----------



## Schokolade (19 November 2012)

Wieso den nicht? Werde es mal testen sobald ich eine ruhige Minute finde!


----------



## KingKai78 (19 November 2012)

Jau darauf bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Schokolade (19 November 2012)

Also ich gebe mich geschlagen. Trotz "aktuellem" BS kann ich leider diese Anwendungen nicht öffnen. 
Auf einem MP 370 / MP377 funktioniert es im Betrieb sehr gut.


----------



## Domi55 (26 November 2012)

Deswegen setzen wir die Ewon Cosy ein! Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall! 
Unabhängig welches Panel verbaut ist!


----------

